# Glock Safety



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Glock 36. It's a good shooter and compact. But I am not secure with the Glock triggers. I have not incorporated my model 36 into concealed carry because of that. 

However, I just purchased a "Saf-T-Block" trigger block safety that renders the trigger quite safe. I read about it on a forum somewhere, and searched it out. I installed it today, and it gave me confidence in the safety of my Glock for the first time. 

The block just fits in behind the trigger and blocks all movement. When one draws the pistol, one uses the middle finger to push out the blocking device. It pops out instantly and easily. It is one of those little things that makes a big impact for me. I have a S&W M&P 9c and I'm going to order one for it too.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

When carried in a holster that covers the trigger guard area, by a properly trained and practiced shooter, Glocks are no more likely to be involved with problems than any other weapon. They are unforgiving of errors, as are virtually all handguns, and the addition of "extra" devices to "improve" safety is usually an attempt to solve a software problem (you not being comfortable with the Glock) by adding extra hardware (things that make it harder to fire, both by mistake AND purposefully, when you need it). 

Please consider the amount of manual dexterity it will take, in a somewhat unnatural direction (side-to-side), to eject that tiny trigger block before you can use the weapon to defend your life in a highly stressful situation. Also consider what will happen if any part of your support hand/fingers/thumb is in the way when you try to eject the device.

If you decide to "go" with this device for serious purposes, I recommend you ALWAYS use it, for every shot fired from a holster or low-ready position, EVERY time you hit the range. No exceptions. If you can't eject it 100% under calm range and/or competition conditions, then you should reconsider its use for serious purposes.

I tried it, helped others try it, and we ALL found problems with it in actual use. And I can assure you that the uncomfortable feeling about the Glock trigger action goes away once you are trained and practiced in its use.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If you're not comfortable carrying a gun as it is designed, then it's time to look at a different gun; in your case one with a manual safety or a DAO. Like DJ said, you could be setting yourself up for some problems if you ever have to use the gun in self-defense with that Safe-T-Block.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glocks are perfectly safe weapons, so long as the _user_ is safe. Glocks fire when the trigger is pressed, as designed. Otherwise, they are inert bricks of steel and plastic.

I've carried Glocks for several years (though my current "summer gun" is a KelTec) with zero issues. My early training in the Modern Technique heavily emphasized Rule Three, and so I have had no problems.

The various widgets that supposedly make the Glock "safer" actually serve only to clutter an excellent, streamlined design that works extremely well for fighting. They can also make the gun more dangerous to the user, should he need it for defense, by making the gun more complex than it needs to be (*DJ Niner*'s excellent post alludes to this).

I also second *Todd*'s post - if the Glock design makes you uncomfortable, either get more training or get another gun. A DAO gun is safer than a Glock with a gadget.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> If you're not comfortable carrying a gun as it is designed, then it's time to look at a different gun


I'd have to agree with that statement.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Got to agree with the above posts. Probably time to consider a new gun. In fact, I would be more than happy to pay shipping if you just wanted to send it down here to me (and you can keep the trigger block thingy) :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol: Seriously, the G36 should be a great concealed carry gun being just a tad smaller than the G19 with a bigger bullet. But you need to do whatever you are comfortable with. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

glocks are safe as they are, but if YOUR not comfortable with them the way they are, you really should look at a different gun, say one with a manual safety like the sig, hk, or maybe a 1911. they are all great guns, and if you feel safer with them, that is what is important.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

that being said, I am the opposite, as I feel more safe with a gun that needs no manipulation other than the trigger pull to be used. Not that it can't be done, but in a defensive situation, I feel MUCH better knowing that all I have to do is pull the trigger, rather than click off the safety and pull the trigger. simple, quick.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually Teuthis, I both agree with you and the posted responses by everyone. I thought the same way about the Glock until someone pointed out to me that safety-wise a Glock is essentially a revolver. And I would not hesitate to carry a revolver from a safety perspective. However, it is a revolver with a trigger job if you will, in that the force required to fire the Glock is less than the typical DA revolver. I don't carry so I've not had to worry about the issue as you have, but I do see your point. However, if you can accept that it is really not much different from carrying a revolver you may be able to overcome your hesitance.

You could also consider the SA/DA as an alternative in that it is even more like carrying a revolver until it's fired. Once it's fired you have an even more sensitive trigger than the Glock to deal with when re-holstering, taking cover, etc.


The moral of the story is TRAINING.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful responses. They are appreciated. 

I have been practicing with the Glock trigger blok in my Model 36, and I like it. For me its use is no different than flicking the safety on a 1911 or High Power. It is actually easier than the safety on the High Power, which I carried for years. Nor is it more complex and difficult that the de-cocking mechanisms on the older Smith and Wesson semi-auto pistols. I still have one of those. They still make them too. 

If I were to carry the Glock openly in one of the proper holsters I have, I probably would not use the trigger blok. But I am experimenting with carrying it concealed. The Glock trigger is not really like a double-action revolver. It's trigger can be pulled a lot easier. And I am not "comfortable" with it concealed, from the level of safety I wish to attain; without the trigger blok. But I found out that they do not make them for S&W and have no plans to. It is evidently the Glocks that have been givng people problems with discharges. Live and learn. 

I am also not entirely "comfortable" with the 1911 cocked and locked; unless I have a holster with a strap between the hammer and frame. Even then...  Thanks again.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> If I were to carry the Glock openly in one of the proper holsters I have, I probably would not use the trigger blok. But I am experimenting with carrying it concealed.


I'm confused, how do you plan on carrying the Glock when you carry concealed if not in a holster? :smt017


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> But I found out that they do not make them for S&W and have no plans to. It is evidently the Glocks that have been givng people problems with discharges. Live and learn.


I suspect that is a reflection of the popularity of Glocks more than anything. The S&W M&P and Sigma function in a manner very similar to the Glock, as does the Springfield XD.

Anyway, it isn't weapons that "give people problems" with negligent discharges. It's _people_. Glocks are perfectly safe in mechanical terms, as is every other modern handgun (except maybe the Ruger SR9 :mrgreen. It's when people inappropriately place their booger hook on the bang switch that problems arise. This is not an issue to be solved with gadgetry, but an issue that should be addressed through proper training, practice, and holster selection.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Todd, I somtimes just like to carry in my pocket. The Glock 36 does fit into my back pocket, and some of my front pockets. I bought it so I could have a 45 acp to conceal, but it has not quite worked out for summer. I also have some small inside the pants holsters and pocket holsters. The fact that the Glock trigger is not like a full, double action bothers me. But my favorite guns historically, the 1911 and Browning High Power, also bother me some now.

In the past I was highly trained in a number of weapons systems. I knew them very well, and had confidence in myself. Now, I am out of it all. I have not been involved high skill levels for many years; and I do not feel that I can any more attain the level of skills that would make me feel as comfortable as I once was. So I am casting about for solutions to being less capable; and also solutions to the inevitable "senior moments" that I know are in the future. As am armed citizen I wish to be safe above all else. 

The trigger blok does make me feel comfortable, and I can learn the drill for ejecting it as part of the draw. I am now using my trigger finger to eject it. That is quite natural as I slide it forward on the frame when I draw. I think it will work out for me. And thanks for your interest!

Mike I believe you are right. The ubiquity of the Glock, and some of the bad press about AD's makes this little device a realistic profit center; for Glocks. It sure makes me feel better about my model 36. I wish they would make them for S&W's too.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have many times carried a Glock 26 in the pocket. The key is to use a proper pocket holster: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3231&CatalogID=393. Many good holster companies offer pocket holsters.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I would think the trigger block thingy might, at times, make it even more dangerous to carry. What if someone inadvertently fumbles their finger around the trigger (under stress) and knocks the block out and pulls the trigger back............also, what if the block is NOT pushed out in time to protect yourself? Just a thought. I've carried Glocks in pockets quite a bit and all I have to remember is not to put my finger on the trigger 'till I'm ready to shoot (applies to all guns I think) and ................ keep in mind, pockets do not have fingers. Just my $.02 :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think this all boils down to what should be our HGF motto; "Keep your booger hook off the bang switch."


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds like you should carry a Springfield XD which has a grip safety.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Water-Man said:


> Sounds like you should carry a Springfield XD which has a grip safety.


Which still requires a proper holster and proper gunhandling.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Which still requires a proper holster and proper gunhandling.


Wait a minute, you're saying that because my XD's have grip safeties, I still have to observe proper gun handling and have a holster? Get outta here!

Why am I thinking Deja Vu here? http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13743


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

If the triggerblock makes you feel more comfortable, then by all means use it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

They make this holster for the G36 as well as the others. I use one for my G19 and G27. Even the full size models will fit. I think it's awesome--it's my summertime carry option and I'm a jeans and t-shirt guy.
http://masterofconcealment.com/pgro...ex&category_id=296&_IWB+Holsters+Concealment/


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

I also have a g26, and would feel completely safe with it as long as I have a proper holster. I do not have one yet (lazy) so I do not carry it. I do carry my 1911 in a holster with a hammer strap, and feel completely safe "cocked, and locked". Dan


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I've carried Glocks for several years (though my current "summer gun" is a KelTec) with zero issues.


Summer Gun!!??
et to brute??

Teuthis, please tell me what your fear is based on. How exactly do you expect the Glock to go off? Give me an example of your fear.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Summer Gun!!??
> et to brute??


Well, it _is_ summer nine months out of the year in Phoenix. :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

The act of inserting anything inside the triggerguard area without conscious intent to fire the weapon is asking for a negligent discharge to occur.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Another suggestion would be to install a heavy connector plus trigger spring, since you feel that the current trigger pull is very light.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darkjedi (Jan 16, 2008)

If I am understanding you right and you are worried that something might inadvertently get in the trigger guard and cause a discharge, what is to keep said thing from knocking the "block" out and causing a discharge anyway. I agree with everyone else though a proper holster and enough trigger time with the glock will help with the accidental discharges.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Old Padawan, my fear is Jessica Biel approaching me in a Vegas club and asking me to go home with her. That would be terrifying. But as that is statistically improbable (I don't go to Vegas any more) I don't give it much thought. 

However, my concern with Glock triggers is that I do not drill enough any more to bring me to the level of training and skill to feel confident that I would not have a AD with the trigger carrying concealed. So I want a little extra safety margin to protect myself from myself. 

I also still have a number of contacts in LE that have told me of repeated AD's with Glocks. The people I know seem to like the Glock, but they are wary of the trigger. I like it too, and I am wary too. 

If the Glock is not in a holster I believe it can be dangerous; moreso than a revolver ,or a 1911. I would rather be safe than sorry. The trigger blok gives me that security. I have been drilling with it and I like it. I want to get to the point where I always know that it is there; like a safety, and it must be disengaged before I try to fire the pistol. I believe I can reach that level of competence. If I carry the Glock concealed, it will be with the trigger blok.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> If the Glock is not in a holster I believe it can be dangerous; moreso than a revolver ,or a 1911. I would rather be safe than sorry.


So why not get a pocket holster? That way the entire trigger and guard are covered, thus preventing a ND.

It just seems to me that you're depending too much on this little piece of plastic to not slip or get pushed out and keep you safe so you can just grab your gun and throw the gun in your pocket; instead of doing what you're supposed to do by carrying the gun properly holstered and practicing good gun safety, like keeping your finger off the trigger.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

For clarification, they are negligent discharges. LE have them because they sometimes get sloppy with safety, as do civilians. The fact remains that the Glock is no more likely to fire without pressing the trigger than any other gun, period. It is user error that causes the problems.

I would suggest you take a good force-on-force class using a Glock airsoft gun. Put your Saf-t-block in and go through some of the scenarios where you are attacked and put under stress. I would bet a dime to a dollar you will not get that block out every time, if ever. Gunfights are just that, fights! They do not go down the way many imagine them in their minds and anything that requires fine motor skills or conscious thought to manipulate will get you killed. My suggestion is to install the heavy 12lb NYPD trigger spring or switch to another gun, possibly an XD that has the extra grip safety. Glocks perform the best the way Gaston builds them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> I also still have a number of contacts in LE that have told me of repeated AD's with Glocks.


There is, for all practical purposes, no such thing as an "accidental discharge" with modern pistols like the Glock. There are, however, _negligent discharges_, which are almost invariably violations of Rule Three. I don't care if it's LE, military, or armed citizens - NDs are the result of incompetent gunhandling and/or reckless carry methods.



> If the Glock is not in a holster I believe it can be dangerous; more so than a revolver ,or a 1911.


All guns are dangerous. It is the person wielding them, and the manner in which they are wielded, that makes one more dangerous than the next.

It is universally accepted that Glocks must be carried holstered, just the same as 1911s carried in Condition One. But I, like *Todd*, remain puzzled as to why you want to carry your Glock without a holster. Excellent pocket holsters have been available from multiple manufacturers for decades. Not only do they keep the holstered pistol mechanically safe, they also ensure the pistol stays positioned for a fast and safe draw.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually do not want to carry my model 36 without a holster. I have various holsters for it. I just do not trust it in the holsters. I.E. I do not trust myself with it in the holsters. 

I must tell you all that I am quite comfortable with the trigger blok now. Tapping it out as I draw the pistol is simply like thumbing the safety on a 1911 for me; just part of the drill. I have confidence to carry the pistol now, and keep it loaded at home. I had considered selling it, but now I want to keep it. Thanks for the most interesting responses and recommendations. They were most appreciated.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Glock gun is perfectly safe but you should know how to manage it well.


----------

